# O.P. Wolfie



## bearswede (Jan 12, 2006)

There's a new Wolfie in the den... Check it out... O.P. teal pint, hammered with whittle...

 Makes a nice little mate for that "New Orleans" Wolfie I just re-acquired...


 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jan 12, 2006)

Two different styles of embossing on this one...


----------



## bearswede (Jan 12, 2006)

Base...


----------



## bearswede (Jan 12, 2006)

Twin (fraternal) Wolfies...


----------



## capsoda (Jan 12, 2006)

Very nice Ron, Only about 60 or so more versions and you'll be done.[sm=lol.gif]

 Got any idea how many different ones there are? Are there any books on them?


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 12, 2006)

Those are SWEEEEET!. Reminds me of Terry Ford. He had about every variation and color of Wolf's and Wishart's.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow ...

 Those are beauties Ron...Very nice indeed...
 You bringing any to the New England Bottle Show?

 Wayne


----------



## bearswede (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks, guys...

 I think, Warren, there must be a million!!! But I'm thinkin' the O.P.'s are pretty few and far between...

 You betcha, Wayne... But I'll stick outrageous prices on 'em so they won't sell!!!

 ROR...

 Ron

 PS... If you hear of any books on them, let me know... Hmmm... Maybe I should write one...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Ron...

 I'm gonna be hanging around your table for sure!!! Can't wait to meet you. Maybe instead of real names, we should all use our E-bay or Forum names??? That way, we'll know eachother!![8|]

 Wayne


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 12, 2006)

Beautiful bottles Ron, gotta love that open pontil.

 P.S. im not sure if you got my email but i would love to see a pic of that Doyles.


----------



## bearswede (Jan 12, 2006)

*RE: ATTN: Tony...*

Hey, Tony...

 I sent you some photos... Guess they didn't get thru...

 If you send me your email address, I'll resend them...

 Ron


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm sorry Ron...

 I can't help myself!!![:-]

 I just keep coming back to this post and ... man that's a great looking bottle!!
 Can't wait to see it in person. Will you bring it to the show in April?[8|]

 Wayne


----------



## bearswede (Jan 13, 2006)

> You betcha, Wayne... But I'll stick outrageous prices on 'em so they won't sell!!!


 
 ...And more

 See you there... I'll be wearing either my bottle T-shirt in pale blue, or my bright yellow Lab pup T...


 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jan 13, 2006)

*RE: ATTN: Tony...*



> I sent you some photos... Guess they didn't get thru...
> 
> If you send me your email address, I'll resend them...


 

 Hey, Tony... Still haven't heard...

 Ron


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 14, 2006)

Sorry Ron havent been able to get on lately. Unfortunately the photos didnt get through[&:]. Still want my email??


----------



## bearswede (Jan 14, 2006)

*RE: O.P. Wolfie/ATTN: TONY*



> Still want my email??


 
 I think it's the only way I'll be able to send you the photos, tho I'll try again the other way...


 Ron


----------



## Miles (Jan 14, 2006)

That Wolfe's is a beauty. It has really nice whittling, and an unusual color! Now I feel like maybe picking up a Wolfe's for my own collection. 
 Where did you get that one?


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey Ron, still didnt get the pictures. Heres my email blading_kid14@hotmail.com


----------

